# Pics with new wheels O.Z. superturismo LM



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Just got them from tire rack originally was looking to make a track set up but I like them so much Im going to sell my other setup, and the 19's i had on before were a little to agresiive for a daily driver i felt 

wheels 18x8 5x112 48et and weigh about 20lbs 
tires hankook Ventus v12 235 40 18 
suspension KW v1 hotchicks 28mm front rear sway bars, S3 control bushings


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

back to the 235's huh?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Always liked these wheels. Nice one Rob. Will wait until you swap them out again...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Those wheels are so hot. I want to get a set in the graphite version. Looks very similar to the OEM A4 Ti package wheels, only lighter :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> back to the 235's huh?


Haha and no more rubbing


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

no more wheels after this i promise!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

daddie like


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Beautiful, very clean.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I like those :thumbup: Bet they are a b|tch to clean :laugh:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

RedLineRob said:


> no more wheels after this i promise!


lies.

and nice setup! this is why you're selling your old set! (I saw the listing yesterday)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

JRutter said:


> I like those :thumbup: Bet they are a b|tch to clean :laugh:


doesn't matter, he'll have new wheels before these get dirty.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i wish i had oil money like u and mkim


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats. That right there is pretty sweet bro. :thumbup::thumbup: 
Give us some more angles when you can.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i wish i had oil money like u and mkim


:thumbup:

Lookin' good :beer:


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

great set of wheels!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i wish i had oil money like u and mkim


i thought mkim had mommy money?


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Those look really good. 
BTW, what side skirts are those?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretarion said:


> Those look really good.
> BTW, what side skirts are those?


thanks, there S3 side skirts and door blades


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, those look really good, good choice


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

are those 20lbs total? 
or like 20 lbs of wheels + tires?

cause I have boat anchors for wheels right now...
28lbs/wheel + 20lb tires = +200lbs at each corner


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> are those 20lbs total?
> or like 20 lbs of wheels + tires?
> 
> cause I have boat anchors for wheels right now...
> 28lbs/wheel + 20lb tires = +200lbs at each corner


20 lbs just wheels.

28lbs wheel + 20 lbs = 48 lbs at each corner not +200, not even +200 at all corners.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> 20 lbs just wheels.
> 
> 28lbs wheel + 20 lbs = 48 lbs at each corner not +200, not even +200 at all corners.


whoops
but yeah, i was saying around 50lbs for each wheel/tire, so around an extra 200 lbs, 50 at each corner
but of course, that would be compared to no wheels at each corner, when in reality it might just be an extra 10lbs at each corner when comparing against stock


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> 20 lbs just wheels.
> 
> 28lbs wheel + 20 lbs = 48 lbs at each corner not +200, not even +200 at all corners.



yea each wheel is 20lbs just rim not including tire 

and i can feel a huge difference, wheels spin so easy lol


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

RedLineRob said:


> thanks, there S3 side skirts and door blades


Hi Rob,

first of all, my compliments, that is a very smooth and beautiful setup. I have a few questions:

1) Obviously, you can put S3 side skirts on a regular 2006 A3 2.0T, correct ?
2) What body parts do you have in the back, S3 as well (pictures pls) ?
3) Lovely colour, wheels, tint and silver mirrors complete a very elegant package - what is the colour?

Thanks and once again, congrats on a great looking vehicle !


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Bronco said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> 3) Lovely colour, wheels, tint and silver mirrors complete a very elegant package - what is the colour?


I spot that as Murano Green. Mostly a BTO color in 2006 only. They phased it out by '07.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Bronco said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> first of all, my compliments, that is a very smooth and beautiful setup. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...



thanks man 

yes S3 side skirts for the Sportback S3 do fit on a 2006 you just need to all so buy the door blades and door stills, it gets a little pricey ECS tuning has them for sale 

i all so have the S3 rear bumper and defuser and front bumper cover along with the grills

KnockKnock is correct the color is Murano Green, the funny thing is i got it used and didn't really care for the green but it started to grow on me, and i just found out it was especial order color n 06


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

instead of changing wheels i would have got an sline spoiler...it needs one badly!

but i do agree these wheels are nicer


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i have one but its being painted 

Im all ready on it


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice


----------

